# 1999 specialized fsr?



## tire guy (Jun 26, 2010)

Is $450 a good price on this bike? Its a 1999 specialized fsr that looks to be in excellent condition. I am trying to find a full suspension bike for under $500.


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

*fsr*

Depending whats on the bike, it may be a good starting point for price. That being said, I would not pay that much for an 11 year old bike. The parts may be worn out, or approaching their useful lifespan end. The frame may or may not have v-brake tabs, and check out the wear and tear on the frame. If I am not mistaken, it was an aluminum frame.


----------



## tire guy (Jun 26, 2010)

It is supposed to have very few miles on it. The pics look great.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

tire guy said:


> It is supposed to have very few miles on it. The pics look great.


Sounds like every ad for a used car or bike I've ever read. The base FSR retailed for $1100 that year (according to bikepedia). If you're set on buying that bike, you should be working in the $300 range, imo.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

Too much has changed in the last 11 years for that to be a good deal. I would look for something newer.


----------



## tire guy (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## rcjunkie (Feb 8, 2001)

I still have my FSR XC from 1999. There were 3 models (there might have been a higher end model too). I got the base FSR XC with XT and LX components (with the Pro frame; black) and the front Manitou SXE fork. There was also an FSR Comp and and FSR Pro. My friend had the FSR XC Pro with XTR components. I have seen a like-new FSR XC Pro on eBay sell for about $900. So I'd say if the bike is new with hardly any miles; meaning the person got it rode it on the street, never saw dirt and left it hanging in the garage for 11 years; $450 would be a good starting price. You can negotiate further. It doesn't hurt to ask.

The problem I am having with my 11 year old FSR XC is trying to upgrade the rear V-brakes to disc. There are no disc brake mounts on the frame for the older FSR XC frames. There was a kit back in the day though but a rare item now. After all these years I still like the design and look of the bike. However, 11 years later, I don't know how competitive it is or if it will hang with the latest bikes; but as you know it's the rider but equipment really helps too.


----------



## AZ border pig (Apr 6, 2010)

I also still have mine. It has been in the garage at my parents house for the past few years. I need to go save it. The whole thing pretty much needs to be built. Thinking about it I am not sure if its a 98 or 99. I know its an FSR Sport.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Make sure to see if you can still source pivot bearings /bushings. The FSR frames my buddies had back then ate through them almost yearly.


----------



## rakerdeal (Oct 28, 2008)

My wife (we are older) rides her 1999 FSR 3 times a week on trails from about now through the fall here in NC. She just damn well loves this bike in size small. It simply ain't gunna wear out from six miles of riding 3 days a week for half the year- seems like at this point. What I find funny is that these older Specialized bikes- we have a bunch in my riding group (of 1999-2005 Stumpjumpers) - look kind of funny in pictures when we are trained to lust for the new stuff. But when you actually see them they look great even the oldest ones.


----------

